# Lukas



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello, I have very bad news. Lukas was flying around the house when a hawk came and killed him. I have a memorial spot for him. I would like to know how to protect pigeons from Red-Tailed hawks and still let the pigeon fly around.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm really really sorry for your lost.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so sorry to hear about Lukas. Hawks are a real threat to pigeons and people are trying lots of things to deter them but a lone pigeon is in real danger.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Unless you have a gun, and I'm pretty sure it's illegal to hunt the hawks, there's not much you can do.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for loving Lukas. Here’s some info http://www.pigeonrescue.org/faqs-2/why-is-it-dangerous-for-pet-pigeons-to-free-fly/


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

8790 said:


> Hello, I have very bad news. Lukas was flying around the house when a hawk came and killed him. I have a memorial spot for him. I would like to know how to protect pigeons from Red-Tailed hawks and still let the pigeon fly around.


**** hawks


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

8790 said:


> Hello, I have very bad news. Lukas was flying around the house when a hawk came and killed him. I have a memorial spot for him. I would like to know how to protect pigeons from Red-Tailed hawks and still let the pigeon fly around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------

